# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  Uncommon Goods: Handmade Travel Gear

## Travel2

I like to make or buy handmade items when it is feasible. Travellious.com put together some items she found at Etsy.com (a favorite website of mine) that have a travel theme or purpose. It's a cute post:


http://www.travellious.com/uncommon_..._gear_07_06_09

----------

